# Breeder referral in Folsom, CA area



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are considering either adding a puppy or a rescue to our pack. I have heard good things about 2 breeders in our area...Hinterland in Angels Camp, CA (not very close) and Vom Walters in Pilot Hill. There is another breeder in Pilot Hill as well, but I don't know anyone who has worked with them in the past.

We don't require that the dog be close, but would prefer it. I don't think shipping would be right for us.

We're looking for a healthy, stable, solid, confident, biddable female (our resident lab is a male) with a lower prey drive (strange for a GSD, but true since we have a cat). There are many discussions regarding personality of the female vs the male in the forum, but I am wondering...do we have a choice given the gender of our current dog? Would a mellower neutered male be a viable option? I don't want to turn away a great fit for the family based solely on gender (puppy or otherwise).

Lastly, we're socking funds away, but what would be reasonable or unreasonable to pay in our area? I understand that it mostly depends on the pedigree (having been in the horse world for years).

Any opinions are welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I recommend going to the Bay Area for breeders. Randy Tyson is an excellent breeder.

I am from that area and know one of the breeders and and heard of the other.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

sunsetwest said:


> We're looking for a healthy, stable, solid, confident, biddable female (our resident lab is a male) with a lower prey drive (strange for a GSD, but true since we have a cat). There are many discussions regarding personality of the female vs the male in the forum, but I am wondering...do we have a choice given the gender of our current dog? Would a mellower neutered male be a viable option? I don't want to turn away a great fit for the family based solely on gender (puppy or otherwise).
> 
> Lastly, we're socking funds away, but what would be reasonable or unreasonable to pay in our area? I understand that it mostly depends on the pedigree (having been in the horse world for years).
> 
> Any opinions are welcomed! Thanks!


I can't help with the breeder recommendation, but I can tell you that whoever you go with, talk to them about your goals and needs. Although it's usually recommended to have opposite sex pairs, same sex dogs can get along well too, it really depends on the individual dogs.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> I recommend going to the Bay Area for breeders. Randy Tyson is an excellent breeder...


What he said.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hunter - she said


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Smithie86 said:


> Hunter - she said


Oops! Sorry 'bout that. SHE said


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Vom Gipfel kennels is worth checking into. Their website is out of date so call them. A good puppy is worth traveling for. True haus in oroville has excellent shepherds but not sure the drive is low enough for what you are seeking, the owners can talk with you. Goregous dogs. there is also a great rescue in Sacramento. A pup can learn to live with a cat if you train it positivly with positive training methods. After finding the pup find a good trainer. Good luck.


----------



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, so in the Bay Area, which breeders in addition to Randy Tyson are producing quality dogs? Of course we would discuss our specific goals; they may be very different than the goals of the specific breeder (a kennel may be going for search and rescue candidates whereas our needs would be on the opposite side of the spectrum). Thank you for the redirection 

Smithie86, would you mind PMing me so I have more of an idea about those local breeders?

Thanks again!


----------



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry wildrivers; just saw your post. I think our posts were passing in cyberspace. Thanks for the recommendations!!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sunsetwest said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are considering either adding a puppy or a rescue to our pack.


Since you live in California it will probably work better for you than us in Nevada. Greater California German Shepherd Rescue as a bunch of beautiful dogs. GCGSR Dogs They have some really nice people who work with the group.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wildrivers said:


> True haus in oroville has excellent shepherds but not sure the drive is low enough for what you are seeking, the owners can talk with you.


Agreed on both counts. Great people to work with and excellent bloodlines, but bred for high energy and high drive. Of course, there is always the odd pup in a litter of such puppies that happens to have lower drive. You can always call and talk to them about it.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

German Shepherd Rescue of Sacramento Valley

Vom Gipfel will know other breeders in your area as well.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Long time lurker here 
I bought my first GSD (Heidi)14 years ago from the other breeder you are considering in Pilot Hill, CA. Their kennel name is Vom Hognadottir.

My beloved Heidi passed away at the ripe old age of 13 years old. She was an amazing dog. Very high energy, great ball drive and high prey drive. Never had a health issue a day in her life. No hip or elbow dysphasia or DM...just a wonderful dog that I miss dearly 

Three months ago I felt my heart had healed enough to get another GSD. I contacted Vom Hognadottir and asked if there were any older female pups currently available. There was a 4 month old pup and a 6 month old pup. I went to look at them and after I met the 6 month old I was in LOVE. She came home with me that day 

I cannot even describe how incredibly wonderful this girl is. Sasha is a dream come true for me and is everything I wanted in a GSD. I told Betty (breeder) that I wanted a lower energy/drive dog than my past one. I planned on doing basic obedience work with her and hopefully more in the future in the way of competitions, etc. I have 2 tiny Chihuahuas at home and my DH has 4 children so I was looking for a dog with low prey drive as well.

Sasha and I formed an immediate bond that is becoming stronger and stronger every day. I just had shoulder surgery a week ago and needless to say, having an almost 9 month old puppy around should be difficult to deal with when you feel like crap, are in pain, and don't have the energy to do your 3 mile walk with her. She has been an angel. Totally by my side at all times, perfectly content to just lay next to me. My DH has taken her for a handful of walks this week but just quick ones and yet she has only had a few brief bouts of 2-4 minute race around puppy crazies. 

Some would consider her a "soft" dog, but she is exactly what I asked for...a quiet, mild mannered, lower energy dog. She LOVES going to training, working on a long line, going places, playing, so she's not a boring dog by any means, and she is stunningly beautiful to top it off :wub: I train with a multiple agency police K9 trainer and he has been very pleased with her and is happy I found my ideal puppy.

Anyhow, that's just my two experiences with Vom Hognadottirs!

I think the going rate for most respectably well bred GSD's in your area and the Bay Area, is almost always in the ballpark of $1400-$2000.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The reason that I recommend Randy is that she works, trains and titles her dogs. Herself. She knows both working and show lines. She is one of the main trainers for the police depts (street, narc, bomb) for the Bay Area. 

Karen Wolff is a member of Menlo Park (Randy's club). She has some very nice show lines; she is also working, training and titling her own dogs.

Another person Is Julia Priest.

I would look for a breeder out there that does that. There is IPO, ring, Agility, AKC OB, etc pretty strong in that area, so no excuse not to do at least one.

Verify if people state that do any of the above. Very easy to infer that they do; more difficult to prove reality.

Rescue is also strong in that area. Linda Vartainian (sp) is a member of Menlo Park and a good contact for that.


----------



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all for the detailed information...and what types of things to look for with regards to individual breeders. It truly is helpful.

What a great story about Vom Hognadottir. I think we can all agree that that is probably what comes close to an ideal breeder/kennel experience for you, kam214. I think that level of knowledge of one's dogs is what we're looking for...and from what it sounds like, many of the breeders everyone has mentioned have it. What good news! The more stable and solid German Shepherds there are out there, the better the breed gets as a whole.

I am glad that the pricing is what I was expecting...not glad to be spending it of course, but glad that there are breeders out there who really deserve it (and likely much more for all that they do!). Thank you also for the rescue group referrals. We are just as open to that option as to a puppy.


----------

